# You're a meathead if...



## squish (Feb 4, 2006)

First off let me say I am proud to be a meathead.  I've worked out for years to be big enough to be considered a meathead and I take it as a badge of honor, but lets face it the lifestyle is kinda funny.  Here are some thoughts:

You know you're a meathead if...

...you made friends at the gym with guys who go by names like: Snake, Bigs, Hoss or Poo.
...you have worked out in a flannel shirt with the sleeves cut off (and received compliments on it!)
...You've gone out to the clubs with a shirt tight enough to fit your (much, MUCH) younger brother
... You get pissed when people ask if you're losing weight
... You look forward to your next injection and swear that it works immediately after your first shot
... You've ever done push ups in the parking lot to get a pump before going to the waterpark/ beach
...You've ever done donkey calf raises with another person on your back (with added weights)
...You actually like being refered to as a Meathead
... You know how to use the Smith Machine to work every major bodypart (incl calfs)
...You've thought it perfectly acceptable to go out in public wearing a "wife beater" shirt.
... You've ever posted a message telling people you're masterbating excessively because the test is making you horny.  (Yes, I'm beating it three times/ day)

Now add your own.


----------



## McKenzie (Feb 4, 2006)

lol


----------



## KILLA (Feb 4, 2006)

squish said:
			
		

> ... You've ever posted a message telling people you're masterbating excessively because the test is making you horny.  (Yes, I'm beating it three times/ day)



I guess I am one. I nut 3 or 4 times a day. Thank God for my wife and her mouth. And my right and left hand. 

You might be a meathead if you look in a mirror and start flexing while your fucking!


----------



## squish (Feb 4, 2006)

KILLA said:
			
		

> You might be a meathead if you look in a mirror and start flexing while your fucking!



LOL...Yeah... I've done that too!


----------



## Cookie (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Macstanton (Feb 4, 2006)

KILLA said:
			
		

> ...You might be a meathead if you look in a mirror and start flexing while your fucking!



LOL.  My girlfriend hates when i do that.  She absolutely despises it, especially afterwards when you're supposed to cuddle and I'm staring at my veins in the mirror.  LMAO.  Good one KILLA.  

You might be a meathead if you have certain shirts that you wear for certain days at the gym....


----------



## rebhchad (Feb 5, 2006)

lol, thats some good shit


----------



## DecaDude (Feb 5, 2006)

you're a meathead when you work in with a guy lifting a few plates, and you have to put the whole stack on... and you're worried he'll think you're showing off....


----------



## squish (Feb 5, 2006)

DecaDude said:
			
		

> you're a meathead when you work in with a guy lifting a few plates, and you have to put the whole stack on... and you're worried he'll think you're showing off....



Yeah, but when I do that showing off is an ADDED benefit.


----------



## squish (Feb 5, 2006)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> You might be a meathead if you have certain shirts that you wear for certain days at the gym....



Yeah... I totally do that too.  So on the days I'm supposed to do arms and lets say all my "arm" shirts are dirty, I'll cut a t-shirt then and there and make it an arm shirt.

So you might be a meathead if you make  your own workout clothes.


----------



## cawb (Feb 5, 2006)

you might be a meat head if you find it enjoyable to stuff your self 6 tims day.


----------



## gregdiesel (Feb 5, 2006)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> .
> 
> You might be a meathead if you have certain shirts that you wear for certain days at the gym....



I'm def guilty of that, have shirts for biceps day, chest day, back day, etc.  Got to see those muscles to add to the intensity (and show off a little lol)


----------



## cawb (Feb 5, 2006)

you might be a meat head if you have to turn slighty to get through the door way.


----------



## cawb (Feb 5, 2006)

you might be a meat head if the doc doesnt have to tie your arm off to find a vein for a shot.


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 5, 2006)

gregdiesel said:
			
		

> I'm def guilty of that, have shirts for biceps day, chest day, back day, etc.  Got to see those muscles to add to the intensity (and show off a little lol)



I thought that it was just me LOL...If You can't see it work, how do you know if you are working it right?

Nitrateman


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 5, 2006)

cawb said:
			
		

> you might be a meat head if you have to turn slighty to get through the door way.



Right!  And you might be a meathead if you go to a store and keep knocking things over unintentionally with your shoulders

Nitrateman


----------



## squish (Feb 6, 2006)

*More meathead ID*

You might be a meathead if you keep two of more of the following body parts shaved at any given time (chest, legs, arms, pits, back).

You might be a meathead if you have ever dropped your pants in the (crowded) gym to flex your quads.

You might be a meathead if you can't focus on a conversation in the gym because you're too busy appreciating your own pump in the mirror.


----------



## meathead1 (Feb 6, 2006)

*You know your a meat head if..........*

You are convinced that there is no such term as "Too Big"! This is my moto! Keep on growing! LOL


----------



## gpearl383 (Feb 6, 2006)

You might be a meathead when you go out for the night and bring a coolor filled with turkey sandwiches, vitamins, and a protein shake.


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 6, 2006)

squish said:
			
		

> You might be a meathead if you have ever dropped your pants in the (crowded) gym to flex your quads.



Seriously?  LOL

Nitrateman


----------



## squish (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep Nitrateman... I have dropped trou in the gym to look at my quads... when you have a pump-- you have a pump!


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 7, 2006)

still laughing

Nitrateman


----------



## Macstanton (Feb 7, 2006)

You might be a meathead if you have sex with your girlfriend/wife in order to get better abs.....


----------



## a-bomb83 (Feb 7, 2006)

you might be a meathead if putting on your shoes and socks is the hardest task of the day....inlcuding training!


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 7, 2006)

.


----------



## MR .T (Feb 7, 2006)

I guess I fit in this category. I have done most of this shit but I thought I was unique.


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Feb 7, 2006)

.


----------



## squish (Feb 8, 2006)

Macstanton said:
			
		

> You might be a meathead if you have sex with your girlfriend/wife in order to get better abs.....



Yep... like when she's on top and you're doing a slight cruch and exhaling.


----------



## pump_hungry (Feb 8, 2006)

cawb said:
			
		

> you might be a meat head if you have to turn slighty to get through the door way.


hahaha 

someday


----------



## Andrew (Feb 9, 2006)

*mirrors*

I think all that mirror checking is pretty fucking funny in the gym and during sex but that kinda narcisism is not something to be proud of.  I think we all need to learn a little modesty--especially when pleasuring our women.  I try not to look at myself any more than I have to.

How about you know you're a meathead when your wife's/gilrfriend's hands just aren't strong enough to give much of a massage when your muscles are sore?


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 9, 2006)

Andrew You wrote "I try not to look at myself any more than I have to."
Well some guys, it seems, just have to.  It's an honest to goodness obligation.  LOL  

Nitrateman


----------



## Andrew (Feb 10, 2006)

*nitrates*



			
				Nitrateman said:
			
		

> Andrew You wrote "I try not to look at myself any more than I have to."
> Well some guys, it seems, just have to.  It's an honest to goodness obligation.  LOL
> 
> Nitrateman



Hey Nitrate, that's cool that you like yourself in the mirror but don't let the women seeing you adore yourself like that.  I mean that is really funny because its so vain, right?  I can think of lots of movies that get laughs from that very kind of vanity--like Prince Charming in Shrek.  Arnold always had it but never loved himself in his movies.

Also, I have always liked your handle--Nitrateman.  Does that mean you like hot dogs or some other nitrate rich food?  Funny!


----------



## kell11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Also, I have always liked your handle--Nitrateman.  Does that mean you like hot dogs or some other nitrate rich food?  Funny!





That would make me sodiuman or saltydawg

...or slimjim the meathead


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 10, 2006)

kell11 said:
			
		

> That would make me sodiuman or saltydawg
> 
> ...or slimjim the meathead



please no sexual preferences...let's keep it clean fauker


----------



## MR .T (Feb 10, 2006)

lol


----------



## squish (Feb 12, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Hey Nitrate, that's cool that you like yourself in the mirror but don't let the women seeing you adore yourself like that.  I mean that is really funny because its so vain, right?



Okay Andrew... what self respecting meathead doesn't like looking at himself all the time?  And hell you don't look better than when you're having sex so why not just look??

So your issue with not wanting your woman to see you admire yourself during sex... that's what blindfolds are for.  
1.  She'll think it's kinky and get really hot
2.  You can take your time seeing if you're getting a good bicep pump while holding her hips up.

It blindfolds are too 'out there' then there's always the camcorder...


----------



## Andrew (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL, Squish you are over the top!


----------



## Nitrateman (Feb 14, 2006)

Andrew said:
			
		

> LOL, Squish you are over the top!


Yep, he's good people!  LOL

Nitrateman


----------

